# Harness Adventures



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Feel Free to post your cockatiels outdoor Adventures here.Also if you have any questions about Harnesses I would be happy to help


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocko came shopping today and Rocko climbed on to one of the workers hands and he wouldnt get off her lol and she was trying to put him back on the trolley (shopping cart) and he was climbing back up lol then I got him off.He has been going out in the garden everyday now and Loki is getting a harness on Monday.Also my sisters friend is getting a cockatiel she has Loki's cage Rocko will have lots of cockatiel friends lol the whole country will end up having parrots.Oh and I forgot Rocko came into Mcdonalds today too and everyone was looking at him lol he always gets all the attention.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know what the laws are in Ireland, but where I live it's against the law to bring animals/pets (unless a Service Animal) into restaurants or places that carry and sell consumables.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> I don't know what the laws are in Ireland, but where I live it's against the law to bring animals/pets (unless a Service Animal) into restaurants or places that carry and sell consumables.


Rocko goes everywhere and nobody saids anything about him most people would be Amazed because a bird on a harness is not something u see everyday.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

And dogs are allowed into shopping centers and stuff and I saw a bunny in a shop before and a ferret.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Rocko goes everywhere and nobody saids anything about him most people would be Amazed because a bird on a harness is not something u see everyday.





Brandon2k14 said:


> And dogs are allowed into shopping centers and stuff and I saw a bunny in a shop before and a ferret.


Just because it's something unusual and even fun for some people to see, it's always best to get permission from the owner/manager of the establishment first and to be considerate of others who may not feel the same way. 

(Again, I'm not sure what the laws are concerning animals in public places of eating or places that sell food are in Ireland); Here, the only animals allowed in restauraunts or grocery stores or places that sell/carry consumables, are service animals. Those animals have a purpose for being with their handler at all times, and are needed for that person's health and well-being. 

I've also seen people in places they shouldn't with animals. I once saw a lady sneak her Yorkie into Target (which does NOT allow pets). 
The other day I saw a man with a small dog IN A SHOPPING CART in WalMart. This is a shopping center that carries groceries. People put their FOOD in those carts! Talk about insanitary. XP I reported him to an employee and he was promptly asked to either remove his dog from the store or to leave, as he had violated the rules.

But, yep! I always ask the manager/owner before bringing my bird in to make sure it's alright and use common sense about the places where she probably shouldn't be taken in.  It never hurts to ask if you're unsure! The worst that can happen is they say no. 
Bringing our little ones into places they shouldn't be and creating a bad rep could not only cause problems for us, but also for others who may come along later and ask. (Even people with legit service animals!)


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> Just because it's something unusual and even fun for some people to see, it's always best to get permission from the owner/manager of the establishment first and to be considerate of others who may not feel the same way.
> 
> (Again, I'm not sure what the laws are concerning animals in public places of eating or places that sell food are in Ireland); Here, the only animals allowed in restauraunts or grocery stores or places that sell/carry consumables, are service animals. Those animals have a purpose for being with their handler at all times, and are needed for that person's health and well-being.
> 
> ...


It was his first time going into Mcdonalds we only went in because we came out of the petshop and I was hungry the Manager didnt mind him being there and I also ate outside and the tables and when I was going lots of the customers were telling me to stay lol.Also nobody seems to mind when hes going shopping he sits on the Trolley and the Manager is always there and dosent say anything about him.I did bring him to the Dentist before I was there with my mam and my sister and I was told to leave with him and then a while later a woman came out to me and said I can go back in if I want since they dont have a sign that says no Animals but I just waited outside.If I knew I was going to be going to like a Restaurant I wouldnt bring him.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Loki is getting a blue harness tommorow its gonna be fun having the both of them out together.


----------

